# Crochet Afghan Finished



## Relle (May 21, 2020)

Finally Finished - had to wait to get more wool, to get edge done (bottom right in photo). 1 month to crochet, 1 month to sew in all the ends and stitch together, a little extra for blocking.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 21, 2020)

Relle that is beautiful.  Absolutely gorgeous.  Well done!


----------



## Susie (May 21, 2020)

Really beautiful!


----------



## lsg (May 21, 2020)

That is beautiful, Relle!


----------



## dibbles (May 21, 2020)

Wow! That's beautiful, Relle.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 21, 2020)

Relle said:


> Finally Finished - had to wait to get more wool, to get edge done (bottom right in photo). 1 month to crochet, 1 month to sew in all the ends and stitch together, a little extra for blocking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 46174



Absolutely gorgeous!  Wow!


----------



## cmzaha (May 21, 2020)

Gorgeous Relle. You definitely have more patience than I have, for making afghans. 

You might want to check out this man's work/patterns
Ravelry - a knit and crochet community 
and this girl's patterns and work. She does spectacular work. I purchased the skirt pattern she is wearing on the front page of her site.
Free Patterns


----------



## Misschief (May 21, 2020)

Wow!! That's gorgeous!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 21, 2020)

Lovely work, Relle! I like how the colors in each block are distinctively different, yet they all blend together as a whole. Just lovely.


----------



## cmzaha (May 21, 2020)

The different colors actually make each block appear to be different patterns instead of actually being the same pattern.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 21, 2020)

That took some time!! and is GORGEOUS!! 
I literally only can do granny squares. LOL I used to be able to do other patterns/stitches, but haven't kept it up, so can only do that. So I make the granny square afghans with the black borders. I'm sure you know which pattern I'm talking about.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (May 21, 2020)

Stunning! A work of art!


----------



## Arimara (May 21, 2020)

That's beautiful... I'm never gonna try it. Not. Ever. My hands hurt thinking about this and I still can't do granny squares yet.


----------



## Relle (May 22, 2020)

Thanks everybody, wasn't sure if I'd like it or not working on it all the time, but I'm pretty happy and it's nearly winter here and it's been warm with it just sitting on my lap working on it. I have more photos to come of some of my shawls, just got to get them off the phone.


cmzaha said:


> Gorgeous Relle. You definitely have more patience than I have, for making afghans.
> You might want to check out this man's work/patterns
> Ravelry - a knit and crochet community
> and this girl's patterns and work. She does spectacular work. I purchased the skirt pattern she is wearing on the front page of her site.
> Free Patterns


Carolyn, just had a look at the ravelry one - fantastic.
Free Patterns one, I think she is in my favs, haven't been in there for a while because I'll see something I'll want to do. Her Mandala is on my to do list, done in purple.


DeeAnna said:


> Lovely work, Relle! I like how the colors in each block are distinctively different, yet they all blend together as a whole. Just lovely.


DeeAnna, I wasn't sure about the colours, but they do seem to blend in.


jcandleattic said:


> That took some time!! and is GORGEOUS!!
> I literally only can do granny squares. LOL I used to be able to do other patterns/stitches, but haven't kept it up, so can only do that. So I make the granny square afghans with the black borders. I'm sure you know which pattern I'm talking about.


If you can do granny squares, it's easy enough to do this. the small squares are granny with a cross in them.


Arimara said:


> That's beautiful... I'm never gonna try it. Not. Ever. My hands hurt thinking about this and I still can't do granny squares yet.


Try the granny squares, they are easy. I taught myself to crochet when in primary school, but didn't know what the stitches were, just hooked the wool and started. I'm definitely a hooker now .
Pippi keeping an eye on my blanket, dh kept telling her, that it's nearly ready for her to use .


----------



## maxine289 (May 22, 2020)

It is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kari Howie (May 22, 2020)

It’s beautiful!  The first thing I thought of was the Bayeux Tapestry, not for the scenes depicted In the Bayeux, but for the richness of It overall. Your piece is definitely an heirloom Work of art.


----------



## linne1gi (May 22, 2020)

Relle said:


> Finally Finished - had to wait to get more wool, to get edge done (bottom right in photo). 1 month to crochet, 1 month to sew in all the ends and stitch together, a little extra for blocking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 46174


Spectacular!  I crochet a little and that baby would probably take me 5 years to make.  So gorgeous.


----------



## IrishLass (May 22, 2020)

Wow! That's absolutely gorgeous, Relle!  I love it! 


IrishLass


----------



## sophiayun (May 23, 2020)

I love it, wow! So beautiful


----------



## forestedge (Jun 1, 2020)

I couldn't crochet if my life depended on it so I'm in complete awe of anyone that can. It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 1, 2020)

Relle said:


> Pippi keeping an eye on my blanket, dh kept telling her, that it's nearly ready for her to use .


But Pippi would look so good cuddled up on that blankie...

 she is one good looking Bunnie. Maybe you need to make her one.


----------



## Relle (Jun 1, 2020)

She has granny square blankie's of her own. Her first one has holes in it that she created and she's started to pull the threads on her second one. She had a sit on MY blankie for a few seconds, that's all she's getting. She actually gets her blanket and tunnels under it, keeps her amused for a while, but if I try and cover her up when it's cold she throws it off and just sits there without it.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 6, 2022)

Gorgeous  work!  You crochet fast too!


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 7, 2022)

Wow! That is fabulous, Relle.  I make washers (1/2 double crochet) and I know how much work goes into a project like yours.  
Great colour choices.  Really lovely blanket. Congratulations.


----------



## KDP (Dec 7, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 7, 2022)

I think I missed this one the first time around.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Relle (Dec 7, 2022)

Paulie said:


> Gorgeous  work!  You crochet fast too!





penelopejane said:


> Wow! That is fabulous, Relle.  I make washers (1/2 double crochet) and I know how much work goes into a project like yours.
> Great colour choices.  Really lovely blanket. Congratulations.





KDP said:


> Beautiful!





Mobjack Bay said:


> I think I missed this one the first time around.  Gorgeous!


Thank you for your lovely comments. It's on the top of the bed as we speak. No bunny allowed.


----------



## vivhalaska (Dec 8, 2022)

It’s quite spectacular, love it.


----------



## Carly B (Dec 8, 2022)

It gets more beautiful and complex the more I look at it.  I crochet as well, and the last afghan I made took me two years.  A piece of art like that, done in a month, is amazing.......


----------



## Rattanjeet (Dec 9, 2022)

Relle said:


> Finally Finished - had to wait to get more wool, to get edge done (bottom right in photo). 1 month to crochet, 1 month to sew in all the ends and stitch together, a little extra for blocking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 46174


 Beautiful


----------



## River (Dec 10, 2022)

Relle said:


> Finally Finished - had to wait to get more wool, to get edge done (bottom right in photo). 1 month to crochet, 1 month to sew in all the ends and stitch together, a little extra for blocking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 46174


Wow! That's a masterpiece!


----------

